# My model 3 dream/nightmare



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

ok, you know I'm reading Tesla news and forums way too much when I start having nightmares about it! I'm super excited about the Model 3, and I can't wait to get my VIN #, but for whatever crazy reason I had this nightmare last night about the delivery of my model 3. It was a lot more vivid than dreams I usually have. The whole delivery process was kinda a blur. I took delivery and quickly drove off. Then somehow later on I take a look at the build quality and I'm just utterly shocked at how awful it looks. I'm looking at it and the sides of the car literally look like the sides of a poorly put together IKEA bed frame. It was strange because it was a dull white bed frame when I didn't even order a white car!  It was flat, with particle board sticking out between the huge panel gaps. After waking up I realized the whole thing made absolutely no sense. It looked nothing like a model 3 and I'm not even sure if the thing had wheels. I can only assume I'm having a little bit of nervousness about the build quality of my car when I finally take delivery. Hopefully I don't get those nightmares ever again and my real life experience is much better!


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I actually had a couple of nightmares after I took delivery of mine. I dreamed that I'd washed it wrong and the paint fell off one night and then a few days later I dreamed that I hit a pothole and destroyed the tire. The one where the paint came off felt totally real - I was washing it with soap in front of my house and I looked back and everywhere where the sponge had gone, it was bare metal and the bucket was full of colored water from the paint and it was because I'd used paint remover instead of soap by accident.

Without diving deeply into the meaning of dreams, you are worried you will be disappointed, while my dreams are that I'm worried that I'm going to ruin the perfect beauty of it. Sort of completely opposite sides of things when you think about it...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

PatrickM said:


> I actually had a couple of nightmares after I took delivery of mine. I dreamed that I'd washed it wrong and the paint fell off one night and then a few days later I dreamed that I hit a pothole and destroyed the tire. The one where the paint came off felt totally real - I was washing it with soap in front of my house and I looked back and everywhere where the sponge had gone, it was bare metal and the bucket was full of colored water from the paint.
> 
> Without diving deeply into the meaning of dreams, you are worried you will be disappointed, while my dreams are that I'm worried that I'm going to ruin the perfect beauty of it. Sort of completely opposite sides of things when you think about it...


Thanks for the feedback  I'm glad I'm not the only one, but I'm hoping these nightmares stop after take delivery and I don't get something like you had! This will be my second biggest purchase I've ever made after my house, so it makes sense that I'm nervous about it. I know 60k for a car isn't a big deal to some people, but my most expensive non-leased car was $15k


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Thanks for the feedback  I'm glad I'm not the only one, but I'm hoping these nightmares stop after take delivery and I don't get something like you had! This will be my second biggest purchase I've ever made after my house, so it makes sense that I'm nervous about it. I know 60k for a car isn't a big deal to some people, but my most expensive non-leased car was $15k


Yeah, it was the same with me - second biggest purchase after my house. And yeah, I had restless nights the few days before I took delivery of it. It wasn't nightmares, it was more like I'd wake up in the middle of the night and think "what if I don't like it?". I never had a nightmare before I bought the car but I was definitely nervous the night before I took delivery and I didn't sleep well.

I will say that once I got the car, I have been completely happy. I took the family to the Kennedy Space Center for Spring Break last week and I was in a rental car - which, I'm proud to say, that I only left unlocked and running while we ate in a restaurant one time during an entire week because I forgot that bluetooth locking as you walk away doesn't work with typical cars - and when I got back and sat back down in my car it was like "oh, I missed you". I have never once regretted purchasing it and it brings a smile to my face every time I sit behind the wheel.

One thing that put it in perspective is that a bunch of my neighbors have large Ford pickup trucks and others have souped up minivans and at the end of the day, I spent about what they spent on their trucks/cars to get my Tesla. It's not an insanely stupid expensive purchase compared to what other people spend on cars but yeah, my former Prius was my previous most expensive car and that was $21k - $18k after tax credits, so yeah, this is a stretch upwards for me and I can relate completely with you.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

My most vivid dream was when we were on a ski trip and took both a Model S and Model 3 on the road. The Model S held the family, the Model 3 was our spare/luggage car. I sent the Model 3 up to a parking lot at the summit of a mountain (via full self driving), but when we got to the top (in the Model S), the 3 was nowhere to be found. I checked the location app and it said the car was close by. Puzzled, I looked around and saw a broken guardrail... walked over to the edge and *gulp* Model 3 was there alright, a couple hundred feet below us in a ravine. 

Lesson learned: even in my dreams FSD isn't perfect yet.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had a few dreams where I'm driving a Model 3, but the funny thing is that the focus of the dream is usually on something completely different. Like: "Huh, the house is strangely quiet. WAIT. OH NO!! I totally forgot to pick up my son from school!! And it closed an hour ago!!!! AAAAAAHHHH!!" [frantically runs and jumps into the car, which, oh by the way, happens to be a Model 3]

The one Model 3-centric dream that I can remember was basically a re-play of the ride that I took in You You Xue's car, only I was driving, and my wife was in the passenger's seat, terrified (but thrilled!) that I was going 75 in a 45-zone while effortlessly zipping around slower cars. Then, gradually, the dream morphed into a most horrific nightmare, as I realized that I'd woken up and that none of it had been real!


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Mine isn’t so much about nightmares but I find myself laying in bed just thinking about when my VIN is going to show up, when I’m going to take delivery, where I’m going to go when I get the car and so on. I swear I only got about 3 hours of sleep last night. I had to fly to Denver this morning for work and I was an absolute zombie all day. Yet here I am again, laying in my hotel room, looking at this forum. I seem to be my own worst enemy.


----------

